# 6xyoung female rats - Surrey



## AnnaT

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:6
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy rats
Sex: Female
Age(s): All very young still. 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Two black hoody girls were unwanted pets. One black hoody girl is from someone who got bored of her, she currently has a lump and that will be removed before she is ready to go. The last three were from someone who had too many rats and had social services called on them. He looked after them well and they are nice natured.
Will the group be split: Must go as pairs minimum.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: The three from the man who had too many are lovely and friendly. They are all happy to be held and friendly. The two black hoodies are a little nervous and squeak when you pick them up but never bite. The last hoody is a little nervous but does not mind being held. I will update with her progress after the operation, I just felt as though it would be less confusing if I advertised her now, rather than adding her to the thread after the operation.

Gorgeous Dumbo girl

















Nosy girl <3

















Brown hoodie









The three black hoodies. The one to the right has the lump and that will be removed and she needs to recover before she can leave us.

































Rat pile!


----------



## AnnaT

Her operation went fine! It was just a fatty lump which is common in rats and was easy to remove. She is recovering well and once she has recovered will be ready to go to a new home. I am happy to reserve her if anyone is interested


----------



## AnnaT

Himalayan dumbo and mismarked capped are reserved


----------



## AnnaT

Brown hoody and three black hoodies still looking


----------



## AnnaT

We have transport going to Poole this Friday (11th) so if anyone in the area or on en route can offer a home please get in touch


----------



## AnnaT

The lady adopting the himi and mismarked has decided to adopt the brown hoody too  They are due to go Sunday so I will update when they have gone to their new home. 

This means we have the very lovely black hoody who had the fatty lump removed. She is healing very well and is very bright. Last night I gave them mealworms and she went mad for them. Very nice rat <3 The two other black hoodies are looking too. They now come over to say hello, but still squeak when you pick them up. They need someone very understanding who will appreciate that they need a bit of time and work and will repay their owner in love for giving them a second chance.


----------



## superstar038

Oh no! if i'd noticed this post earlier i could have taken them, i'm about an hour away from Poole  xx


----------



## simplysardonic

AnnaT said:


> This means we have the very lovely black hoody who had the fatty lump removed. She is healing very well and is very bright. Last night I gave them mealworms and she went mad for them. Very nice rat <3 The two other black hoodies are looking too. They now come over to say hello, but still squeak when you pick them up. They need someone very understanding who will appreciate that they need a bit of time and work and will repay their owner in love for giving them a second chance.





superstar038 said:


> Oh no! if i'd noticed this post earlier i could have taken them, i'm about an hour away from Poole  xx


Anna's still got the 3 black hoodies if you're interested


----------



## superstar038

but its friday 11th today, i don't know if they made it to Poole??


----------



## simplysardonic

superstar038 said:


> but its friday 11th today, i don't know if they made it to Poole??


whoops sorry, didn't read the whole thread:blushing:
May be worth contacting them as they may get down again or rat train may be able to be organised for another day


----------



## AnnaT

superstar038 said:


> but its friday 11th today, i don't know if they made it to Poole??


Emailed in time so these girls will be joining you tonight


----------



## superstar038

The girls all got here fine, very sweet! The big one, I've named her Pumba is very brave and was the 1st to come out the carrier, followed by another and that left one nervy one who refused to come out, but when I picked her up she was very good (no squeaking and panicing like I thought) 

Thanks Anna they seem like lovely girls

xx


----------



## AnnaT

superstar038 said:


> The girls all got here fine, very sweet! The big one, I've named her Pumba is very brave and was the 1st to come out the carrier, followed by another and that left one nervy one who refused to come out, but when I picked her up she was very good (no squeaking and panicing like I thought)
> 
> Thanks Anna they seem like lovely girls
> 
> xx


Glad you are happy and they reached you ok  You must send me photos, its always nice to see them in their new homes and loved! What have you named the other 2? Pumba suits her  She is a very lovely girl <3


----------



## superstar038

Yup will deff get some photos up when i get my camera back from my sister!

Timone, Pumba and Nala,(lionking theme) lol

Timone being the broken stripe hoodie and Nala the other. Timone and Pumba very inquisitive and quite keen to come out and explore, Nala not so much but is getting braver.

xx


----------



## simplysardonic

Just caught up with this thread & I'm so glad to hear these girls have found a loving home


----------



## superstar038

Haven't quite figured out how to upload photos onto a thread yet, someone will have to show me lol


----------



## AnnaT

great names  cant wait for piccies <3

i usually put the photos on photobucket then link them here.


----------

